# Help needed: metallic transfer on top of Siser Easy Weed leaving adhesive marks?



## Debra Payne (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Guys, I need some help. I just got started on heat transfer designs and am having a few problems. I am heat transfering Siser Easy Weed, then attempting to put some of the metallic transfers on top of it. Love the Easy weed, no problems with it. The problem comes when I transfer the metallic on top. The carrier sheet for the metallic is leaving a line of adhesive (?) around the edges where it is cut. When I lift off the carrier sheet, there is a visable line left along the cut edges of the transfer. Any suggestons on how to get rid of the line on the shirts I have already done and how to avoid this problem in the future??? I have a show this weekend and need to get these lines off ASAP!! Any help is greatly appreciated!! 
Deb


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Try adjusting to a lower pressure. Not sure if you wash the ones you have done if the lines may come out.


----------



## Debra Payne (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks Terry, I'll try that!! I am going to wash everything tomorrow and see what happens. Thanks again and I'll let you know how it goes.
Deb


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Debra,

Terry's tips were great! When applying EasyWeed in multiple layers you only need to apply the heat for a couple of seconds with light to medium pressure. Peel hot & then apply the next layer the same way. One final hit for a 5-10 seconds & you should be good to go. Good Luck!


----------



## Debra Payne (Mar 24, 2007)

Would that apply too if I am layering a metallic on top of the easy weed??? I used the easy weed for the background and then used one of the metallic on top. The easy weed was no problem at all. It was the metallic that was leaving the marks. I did wash them tonight and they did not come off. I tried to "iron them away with a regular iron and that helps some but want to avoid the problem in the future if at all possible.
Thanks for the help and if this needs to be done different, please let me know. 
Deb


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes. The application would be the same for applying the metallic on the EasyWeed. The trick is to not use too much pressure.


----------



## Debra Payne (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks!!! I am out of town right now and may get snowed in for a week!!! I'll try it when I get home and let you know how it worked. Thank you so much for the help!!!


----------

